# Sangli-Miraj Curfew,Dangal,Riots,Fights...!!



## The Conqueror (Sep 9, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUuuF1VtSck Watch it...whatz happening ?
For those who don't know since the last week there is big tension for citizens of sangli and miraj (I live in Sangli)


*Sept 2 *
According to police, one of the communities had put up a welcome arch showcasing an event of historic significance. However, this did not go down well with members of the other community as they started gathering in front of the arch on Thursday. 

Tension prevailed as members from both communities came face-to-face. Violence broke out around 4 pm when people started pelting stones at each other, police added. 

*After sept 2*
More fights,A potent communal situation in the twin cities of Miraj-Sangli in Maharashtra’s Sangli district over the past few days led to fresh violence on Monday. Curfew continues to be in force in parts of Sangli and Kolhapur districts.

 to be in force in parts of Sangli and Kolhapur districts.

By Monday, the communal spark in Miraj had spread to Ichalkaranji city in Kolhapur, which saw stray incidents of violence, and curfew was clamped there.

It all started in Miraj, where an arch, sporting a poster depicting the slaying of Afzhal Khan at the hands of Shivaji Maharaj was erected on September 2, a day before Ganesh visarjan.

While one group demanded the removal of the poster, another wanted it retained. People also refused to immerse Ganesh idols until the administration conceded their demand on the poster. “Later, they demanded permission for it to be displayed in the visarjan procession,” Krishna Prasad, Sangli Superintendent of Police, told The Media.
*
The situation festered, and stone throwing and arson took place in Miraj. In a few instances, some persons threw pieces of beef and placed piglets near temples and mosques respectively*, Mr. Prasad said.

As the two groups clashed, the police had to resort to lathi charge and teargas. Mr. Prasad said around 300 arrests had been made on charges of rioting and damage to property.

No casualties were reported in the riot, though there were unconfirmed reports of one death. On Monday, peace prevailed in Miraj when curfew was lifted for an hour.

Source - Times of India,News channels,and local reporters of Sangli
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
you can also read about it herehttp://www.thehindu.com/2009/09/08/stories/2009090860051000.htm


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2009)

Afzal Khan and Aurangjeb are our national heroes. So whats wrong in destroying some idols of Ganesha. Jai ho !

Of course our dhimmi pseudo-secular media was too late about this news.


----------

